# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Καλώδιο speakon-2 ή 4 πιν?

## b_eliades

Καλησπέρα. Ποια είναι η διαφόρα αν έχω ένα καλώδιο speakon το οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο στο +1, -1, με ένα άλλο καλώδιο speakon το οποίο να είναι συνδεδεμένο κ στα 4 pin, δλδ +1, -1, +2, -2?

----------


## pier

οι ενισχυτες και τα ηχεια δινουν και περνουν σημα απο το +1 -1.

----------


## Hypersonic

Υπαρχουν πολλες εφαρμογες.... (επαγγελματικοι) ενισχυτες (amplified controller) και αναλογα ηχεια χωρις ενσωματωμενο crossover, οποτε ο ενισχυτης δινει στα +1 -1 τα χαμηλα και στα +2 -2 τα ψηλα... κλπ
Το βασικο και συνηθισμενο ειναι το +1 -1 παντως

----------

